# I Liq Chuan?



## macher (May 28, 2018)

Compiling a list of MA schools to visit next I stumbled across this that teaches I Liq Chuan.

Never heard of it. Anyone have any comments or experience? Thanks!


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 28, 2018)

macher said:


> Compiling a list of MA schools to visit next I stumbled across this that teaches I Liq Chuan.
> 
> Never heard of it. Anyone have any comments or experience? Thanks!



Are you in NYS?

That is Sam Chin's stuff

Home - ZHONG XIN DAO


----------



## macher (May 28, 2018)

Xue Sheng said:


> Are you in NYS?
> 
> That is Sam Chin's stuff
> 
> Home - ZHONG XIN DAO



No there’s a teacher in Philadelphia.


----------



## Zeny (Jun 4, 2018)

I just watched this very interesting video interview of grandmaster Sam Chin.






He talks about controlling a person’s feet and balance through touch which is similar to something that I do in taiji (najin).

His strong bridge looks impressive. I have pushed hands with an ILQ instructor of 20 years and his bridge was so superhumanly strong. My shoulders and arms were so sore and I couldn’t even lift them the next day.

Definitely a very interesting and powerful art.


----------



## macher (Jun 5, 2018)

Zeny said:


> I just watched this very interesting video interview of grandmaster Sam Chin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reply. I’ve read that Sam’s father created I Liq Chuan from a blend of Taji Chuan and Bagua and maybe a couple other CMA’s. So it’s sort of a modern CMA

I talked to the teacher in Philly and he was a Taiji and Hsing I practitioner for years and in the last 4-5 years he practices and teaches ILQ only. He said when he discovered ILQ he stopped practicing the others.

I was curious about striking in ILQ. From watching some videos of GM Chin with applying ILQ with striking in sparring with  honestly looks ‘weird’.


----------



## macher (Jun 5, 2018)

From watching videos of the Russian and Norway seminars seems like they integrate striking and such more. And light sparring with punches and how to apply ILQ with incoming punches. They were also teaching the proper mechanics to strike.  The USA videos I don’t much striking and kicking but spinning / push hands emphasis. One video GM Sam in Norway mentioned he doesn’t want to stay sticky to an opponent he wants to be able to strike or kick.


----------



## Zeny (Jun 5, 2018)

I don’t think ILQ has any root in taiji. It is based on hakka and southern chinese martial arts.


----------



## macher (Jun 5, 2018)

Here’s a ILQ sparring video.


----------



## macher (Jun 8, 2018)

Here’s another video on ILQ applications.


----------



## ChenAn (Jun 8, 2018)

It is indeed modern fusion/ creation. For whatever it worth the backstory is not verifiable, but hey as long people dig it why not?

P.S. My wife and hundredth of my relatives are haka. Lol No one ever heard anything that goes with illiquan story. But than again anything is possible 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macher (Jun 8, 2018)

ChenAn said:


> It is indeed modern fusion/ creation. For whatever it worth the backstory is not verifiable, but hey as long people dig it why not?
> 
> P.S. My wife and hundredth of my relatives are haka. Lol No one ever heard anything that goes with illiquan story. But than again anything is possible
> 
> ...



It’s said that’s it’s a family art. There are videos of a grandmaster Chin Lik Keong.


----------



## ChenAn (Jun 8, 2018)

macher said:


> It’s said that’s it’s a family art. There are videos of a grandmaster Chin Lik Keong.



Is there a link for these ? While ago I watched a channel of his Russian student and don’t think it was posted there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macher (Jun 8, 2018)

ChenAn said:


> Is there a link for these ? While ago I watched a channel of his Russian student and don’t think it was posted there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Here’s a couple.


----------



## ChenAn (Jun 8, 2018)

Thanks, I have never seen those


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macher (Jun 8, 2018)

ChenAn said:


> Thanks, I have never seen those
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You said it’s not verifiable. Is it possible this art was practiced / taught as a family art but they just didn’t have a name for it.


----------

